# Review: Cooltek K2 Revision C. Midi Tower



## toxic27 (15. März 2011)

[FONT=&quot]::: Cooltek K2 Rev. C :::[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Einleitung[/FONT]* 


         [FONT=&quot]Cooltek präsentiert mit dem CT K2 Rev. C die nächste Weiterentwicklung der erfolgreichen Serie. Während die optische Erscheinung des Towers in edlem, schwarzem Klavierlack unangetastet geblieben ist, verbirgt sich hinter der schwarzen Hochglanz-Front ein komplett neues Innenleben. Mehr dazu im folgenden Artikel.[/FONT]




*[FONT=&quot]Verpackung und Lieferumfang[/FONT]* 

      [FONT=&quot]Das Cooltek K2 wird einem typischen Tower Karton zum Kunden geliefert. Auf diesem finden sich die Spezifikationen. Das Gehäuse ist gut verpackt in einer Plastikhülle und gut gepolstert mit Styropor.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Der Lieferumfang des CT-K2 umfasst eine Bedienungsanleitung, diverse Schrauben/Kabelbinder, eine extra Frontblende und einen Mainboardspeaker. Die Mainboardabstandshalter sind bereits vorinstalliert.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Spezifikationen[/FONT]* 

      [FONT=&quot]Abmessungen  (Höhe x Breite x Tiefe): 438 x 190 x 488 Millimeter[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Gewicht:       5,7 kg[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Formfaktor:    ATX, Mikro-ATX[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Einbauschächte: 4 x 5,25 Zoll extern   [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]                1 x 3,5  Zoll extern[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]                4 x 3,5  Zoll intern[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Erweiterungsslots:     7[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Front I/O-Panel:       3x USB 2.0, 1x je Audio IN/OUT, 1x eSATA, [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Lüfter im Lieferumfang:        keine[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Lüfter optional:       4x 120 Millimeter, 1x 120 bzw. 140 Lüfter (Front)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Material:      0,6 mm Stahlblech mit Kunststofffront[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Äußere Ansichten[/FONT]* 




               [FONT=&quot]Das CT-K2 präsentiert sich schlicht und unauffällig, wobei die Lackierung in Klavierlackoptik schon was hermacht. Das rechte Seitenteil bietet die Möglichkeit zwei optionale 120-mm-Lüfter zu installieren, das linke ist komplett geschlossen.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Die Rückseite ist einfach gehalten. Oben gelangt man an das I/O-Shield der Hauptplatine. Direkt daneben saugt ein 120-mm-Lüfter die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse. Zwei Schlauchdurchführungen wurden unterhalb des Lüfters platziert. Das Netzteil wird unten installiert.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Die Unterseite des CT-K2 offeriert vier dicke Gummifüße, welche die Vibrationen sehr gut absorbieren und nicht an den Fußboden abgeben.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Das Netzteil wird wie  bereits erwähnt unten installiert. Die Auflagefläche ist zum Teil gummiert und soll das Netzteil vor Kratzern schützen und gleichzeitig entkoppeln. Die Rückwand besitzt eine komplette Gummierung. Um dem Netzteil Frischluft zu gewährleisten  wurden im Boden Schlitze eingestanzt wie bei den Gehäuselüfter Rückseiten.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Das Anschluss-Panel findet sich vorne am Gehäuse. Es umfasst drei USB-Ports und je ein Audio IN/OUT-Port. Ein eSATA-Port ist ebenso vorhanden. Dort drunter sitzen der Reset-Knopf, der Power-Knopf, sowie die Festplatten-LED.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Die Front besteht aus Kunststoff in Klavierlackoptik und lässt sich mit einem leichten Ruck gut abnehmen. Zu sehen sind die vier 5,25-Zoll-Schächte, von denen 3 zusätzlich mit Stahlblechen versehen sind, die bei Gebrauch der Schächte abgeschraubt werden können. Dazu kommt eine Laufwerksblende mit großem Cooltek Logo und Schriftzug. Auffällig ist der große Power Knopf in der Mitte welcher beim Anmachen des Pc´s permanent kräftig Blau leuchtet. [/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Nach Entfernen der Seitenteile zeigt sich der Innenraum. Zuerst fallen die zahlreichen Ausschnitte in der Gehäuserückwand auf, besonders das große Loch in CPU-Sockelnähe. Auffällig ist, dass alle 5,25-Zoll-Schächte mit Schnellverschlüssen versehen worden sind.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Ebenso besitzt das CT-K2 eine Schnellspannvorrichtung für Erweiterungskarten. Somit entfällt das Verschrauben komplett und lässt schnellen und einfachen Hardware Tausch/Einbau zu.  [/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Ebenso die Festplatteneinschübe welche ohne jede Schraube mit HDDŽs verbaut werden. Hier kommt ein Alurahmensystem zum Tragen wo die jeweilige Festplatte eingelegt wird und die Verschlüsse dafür in die Löcher der HDD eingerastet werden. DasGanze wird nun in den Rahmen geschoben und ist ohne Schrauben und Werkzeug zum Einsatz bereit.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Das CT-K2 verfügt über ein besonders stabiles und sehr gut verarbeitetes Chassis - gefalzte und entgratete Kanten bewahren vor Schnittverletzungen bei der Hardware-Montage.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Einbau der Komponenten[/FONT]* 

      [FONT=&quot]Wie schon erwähnt gestaltet sich der Einbau der Laufwerke und der Festplatten(n) als sehr einfach. Was mich persönlich sehr beeindruckte war die Tatsache das die verbaute HDD keinerlei Vibrationen an das Gehäuse wieder gab ohne jedoch auf herkömmliche Art entkoppelt zu sein. Somit zeigt sich diese Art des Einbaus und Befestigens von ihrer besten Seite.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Das CT-K2 hat auch eine 5,25" Slot Flip-Down-Blende dabei womit selbst bei Verwendung eines andersfarbigen optischen Laufwerks ein farblich einheitliches Erscheinungsbild beibehalten werden kann. In meinem Fall hab ich darauf verzichtet, da das verwendete optische Laufwerk schon in schwarz lackiert war. [/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Das Loch in der Gehäuserückwand für die Kühlerbackplate ist sehr üppig gestaltet worden.  Die verwendete AMD Backplate bereitete im Test keinerlei Probleme.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Einzig die Größe des CPU Kühlers sollte vorher beachtet werden. Das Seitenteil ging hier ohne Probleme zu schließen. Die hier verbaute EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Revision B hätte allerdings nicht größer sein dürfen. Also kann man feststellen, dass Kühler über 16-cm- Bauhöhe nicht in dieses Gehäuse passen. [/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Im fertig gebauten Zustand sieht man gut, dass sich die Kabel hervorragend hinter der Rückwand des Gehäuses verstecken lassen und so nicht den Luftstrom behindern. Große Grafikkarten finden problemlos Platz. Im oberen PCIe-Slot können Karten mit bis zu 28 Zentimeter Länge verbaut werden[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Cooltek spendiert dem K2 leider keine hauseigenen Lüfter im 120- und 140-mm-Format.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Daher wurde das Gehäuse extra mit 2x 120-mm- Cooltek CT120 Black Crystal (19 dBa) und 1x 140-mm- Cooltek CT140 LED Blau Fan (11 dBa) ausgeliefert wofür ich mich hiermit nochmals bei pc-cooling Bedanken möchte.[/FONT]

      [FONT=&quot]Verbaut wurden die 120-mm- Lüfter jeweils hinten und unten im Gehäuse, der 140-mm- Fan fand in der Front seinen Platz. Alle Lüfter überzeugten im Test mit gutem Luftdurchsatz und enormer Laufruhe auch bei 12V. [/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Fazit[/FONT]* 

      [FONT=&quot]Cooltek präsentiert mit dem CT-K2 ein hervorragendes Gehäuse was mit unzähligen Detaillösungen Punkten kann. Der Lieferumfang ist reichhaltig und beinhaltet alles was man zur Montage braucht. Auch die allgemein sehr gute Verarbeitung des Cooltek kann überzeugen. Scharfe Kanten oder andere Auffälligkeiten sind nicht vorhanden. Das Konzept der komplett werkzeuglosen Montage der Komponenten geht vollständig auf. Sehr positiv fielen die Schnellspanner für die Erweiterungskarten sowie der Festplatteneinbau auf. Überraschen konnte auch die sehr hohe Stabilität des gesamten Gehäuses. Die verbauten Cooltek Lüfter konnten ebenfalls überzeugen und sind auch für ein Silentsystem geeignet. Was ebenso gut gefiel war das I/O-Panel welches mit dem vorhanden eSATA-Port punkten konnte. Der Einbau des 140-mm-Frontlüfters ist sehr einfach zu handhaben und kann ebenso Punkten. Was negativ zu bewerten ist, ist die Tatsache das im Gehäuse keinerlei Staubfilter angebracht sind und eben keine Gehäuselüfter von Werk mit geliefert werden. Cooltek bietet mit dem CT-K2 ein sehr anständiges Gehäuse mit reichhaltigen Features zu einem mehr als fairen Preis. Das Cooltek K2 ist für [/FONT][FONT=&quot]€[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 39.90 in verschieden Variationen (Farbe) bei www.pc-cooling.de zu bekommen. Die Lüfter gibt es dort ab [/FONT][FONT=&quot]€[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 3.90 zusätzlich.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Update: In der näheren Zukunft werden die Gehäuse der K2-Serie serienmäßig mit einem frontseitigen 140 mm Lüfter ausgestattet...[/FONT]* 



*[FONT=&quot]Danksagung[/FONT]* 

      [FONT=&quot]Für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Bereitstellung des Cooltek K2 und den Cooltek Lüftern gilt mein Dank pc-cooling.de.
 
 [/FONT]


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2011)

Nett geschrieben
Was ich verändern würde:
In deiner Schriftgröße ist Times New Roman nicht angenehm zu lesen! Kannst du den Text etwas größer machen?
Ich würde mir noch in den Text eingebundene Bilder für einen besseren Eindruck, sowie noch ein paar Bilder von außen wünschen!


----------



## toxic27 (15. März 2011)

Sorry hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet (hoffe ist so groß genug) und Bilder von außen sind in der Mache. Ich werde "alt" merke ich gerade  EDIT: 2 Pics hinzugefügt,eins von unten und eins von seitlich mit geschloßenem Seitenteil. Sorry schonmal das die Quali evtl. nicht so doll ist, ist recht schwer ein spiegelndes Gehäuse mit Blitz zu fotografieren


----------



## GxGamer (15. März 2011)

Netter Text.
Die Bilder wirken mir zu trübseelig und zu dunkel. Den Hintergrund finde ich persönlich total ungeeignet...
Mach die Fotos irgendwo wo du besseres Licht hast, ich hab für mein Review mein Wohnzimmer auch umgebaut um  helle, freundliche Bilder zu haben. Dann brauchste auch keinen Blitz 
Aber der Datumsstempel geht ja mal gar nicht 
Richtig Spass bringt das Lesen so nicht, ist ein großer Haufen Text und dann ein großer Haufen Bilder und man kann die Bilder dem Text nicht zuordnen. Da muss ich Hansvonwurst Recht geben, die Bilder sollten im Text enthalten sein, so dass man lesen und auch was anschauen kann.

Wie hast du es geschafft PC-Cooling ein Sample abzuluchsen?
Ich hab da auch mal angefragt wegen dem Cooltek Ultimate Case aber die ignorieren mich einfach


----------



## toxic27 (15. März 2011)

naja umbauen werd ich wegen Pics bestimmt nix,is ja wahnsinn sowas,lol ... Ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen,werds besser machen was die Bilder angeht,kein Ding. Arbeite halt meistens Abends da ist Blitz Pflicht zum Teil,leider. Aber es gibt ja das WE,ne 

Ich kenne wen dort und habe aber auch vorher ein anderes Review zur vollen Zufriedenheit aller gemacht  So kam man halt ins gespräch und da is also das 2te Review in meiner Laufbahn.

Ersteres war der "TR Archon",bin ausgelost worden,nennt man "lucky" glaub ich ;P


----------



## osterglocke (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo toxic27!
Also ich finde Dein Review gut auch weil ich mir das gleiche Gehäuse bestellt habe deswegen war es sehr hilfreich für mich.Ich möchte Dich nur fragen wieviel Platz war zwischen dem CPU-Kühler und der Wand?Ich habe mir den Alpenföhn Brocken bestellt und der ist 157mm hoch genau 2 mm mehr als Dein Nordwand.Meinst Du die 2mm mehr geht noch?
Dann schreibst Du dass die Festplatten keine Vibrationen an das Gehäuse wiedergeben was ich natürlich gut finde nur habe ich leider in der Beziehung was gegenteiliges gelesen auch wenn es sich um das Black Modell handelt.Schau mal in die Bewertungen rein!
Cooltek K2 Full-Black Rev. C - Midi Tower - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

Ich wäre Dir sehr dankbar für Deine Hilfe!
Gruß Peter!


----------



## toxic27 (29. Juni 2011)

Hi also es war kaum noch Platz vorhanden. Denke der Brocken passt nicht rein wenn das Gehäuse dann geschloßen wird. Zur Vibration: Das hängt wohl auch von der Wahl der HDD´s ab.

Gruß toxic27


----------

